# Self-Defense Story.



## arnisador (Oct 14, 2003)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/italy/story/0,12576,1061765,00.html

"Martial arts expert kills two raiders"



> A Chinese martial arts expert was in custody yesterday after turning the tables on four burglars armed with knives, killing two of them and seriously wounding a third.


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 14, 2003)

> Magistrates in the central Italian town of Empoli are now seeking to establish whether his self-defence constituted an excessive use of force



Hmm lessee here... 4 to 1 and the four were armed with knives (deadly weapons) and they threatened to rape two women... 

excessive? NAAAHH! Appropriate I think. WTG doc!


----------



## Cthulhu (Oct 14, 2003)

Sadly, if it is proven that he chased the men down rather than dispatched them on premises, he could be in deep doodoo.

Cthulhu


----------



## cfr (Oct 18, 2003)

Two things are a real disappointment here to me. (other than the fact that any of this happened) The first is that he may go to prison. The second is that he was injured.  The bad guys got what was coming to them.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 18, 2003)

I wish we could get more news on this!


----------



## arnisador (Oct 29, 2003)

The current (Dec. 2003) issue of Black Belt has a brief article on Ryan Leigh Jones, 20 yrs., who apparently killed an attacker in a parking lot using a "spin kick" and is now in custody.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 27, 2003)

An article in today's Indianapolis Star 



> When Kniess, who was drinking at the bar, approached Rosales and asked if he would sell the hat he was wearing. Rosales said no.
> 
> Other patrons said they didn't hear any quarrel or scuffle, just a "pop," which police said was Kniess hitting Rosales on the top of his head, court records said. The blow dropped Rosales to the floor, which was when the patrons turned around and heard Kniess say, "Don't look at me like that again."



It sounds as though he died from a single punch (or from the fall that followed it). People don't realize how often a single punch kills--often from the resulting fall.


----------



## Reprobate (Nov 27, 2003)

Well, Rosales shouldn't have looked at Kniess that way...


----------



## theletch1 (Nov 28, 2003)

> Well, Rosales shouldn't have looked at Kniess that way...


 I'm taking that as tongue in cheek.  The fact that a punch was thrown simply for a "look" sends a message that this guy is seriously messed up as well as a good reminder to us all that there are not always a plethora of clues that you are about to be in an altercation.


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 28, 2003)

Well I think it's fair to say that it's a good "heads-up" for us that when a stranger approaches us and asks us an odd ball question like that we don't let our guard down and/or turn our back on the person. You never know what they're thinking or their present mental state. 
I've had this happen in the (far) past in homeless shelters where "street-idjits" ask an odd-ball question and if the answer wasn't satisfactory (to them) then "you're gonna get it now sucka!" and thus self-defense training comes in handy. 

It's a messed up world and the vaccum cleaner is still broken.


----------



## Reprobate (Nov 28, 2003)

My tongue is always in my cheek... unless I'm, ehm, performing cunnilingus.

If some idiot approaches you, it's best that you keep him in [at least peripheral] sight... You never know when some retard decides you require a pounding for 'insulting' him [or her].


----------



## Touch Of Death (Nov 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Reprobate _
> *My tongue is always in my cheek... unless I'm, ehm, performing cunnilingus.
> 
> If some idiot approaches you, it's best that you keep him in [at least peripheral] sight... You never know when some retard decides you require a pounding for 'insulting' him [or her]. *


What are you from Amsterdam or somthing! we got kids reading this stuff.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 28, 2003)

After discussion by the Mod. Team, we've added a word to the filter.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## Reprobate (Nov 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Touch'O'Death _
> *What are you from Amsterdam or somthing! we got kids reading this stuff.  *


That's why I used the technical term. Besides, children know more than you know, these days...

Two five-year old girls walk to school and one says to the other: "You know, yesterday I found a pessary on the veranda."
Says the other: "What's a veranda?"


----------



## arnisador (Dec 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Reprobate _
> *Besides, children know more than you know, these days...*



Yes, I find this out more and more with my kids! It's depressing.

Definitely a lesson in awareness to be taken from the hat story.


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 2, 2003)

Whats a pessary, what'z a veranda, and what was the new word added to the filter?

Was it a word describing something done orally?

Sorry...just wondering?

Thx

PAUL


----------



## someguy (Dec 3, 2003)

Veranda- A porch or balcony, usually roofed and often partly enclosed, extending along the outside of a building. Also called gallery.
Pessary umm uhh well lessee how to explain it best politly  uh well
look it up here
http://www.yourdictionary.com/


----------

